# CID Form



## Radiologist (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I've got a job offer in Al Ain. From the hospital are asking me to fill the CID form from the attachment in their mail,but they forgot to send me the attachment. Can anyone tell me what CID means? And i want to ask is today a working day in UAE? 
Thanks.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

1. CID = Criminal Investigation Department
2. Ask them to send the form again. There are hundreds of forms and templates, make sure they send you the right one.
3. Today (Sunday) is a working day.


----------



## Radiologist (Oct 19, 2013)

Byja said:


> 1. CID = Criminal Investigation Department
> 2. Ask them to send the form again. There are hundreds of forms and templates, make sure they send you the right one.
> 3. Today (Sunday) is a working day.


----------



## Radiologist (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you Byja.
Can you just tell me what is Log Book for a Specialist but not a Surgery Specialist?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess you need to ask someone in the healthcare about Log Books and other requirements. Or just Google it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

Radiologist said:


> Can you just tell me what is Log Book for a Specialist but not a Surgery Specialist?


Hi Radiologist,

From the UAE MOH Requirements and Conditions for All Specialist Doctors (Physicians and Dentists) 



> For Academic Physicians, they should appear for interviewing panel to determine the extent of clinical work especially in surgical specialties where the Log Book should be Mandatory.


From a general online search:


> The log book must demonstrate the depth, breadth and balance of surgical and non-surgical education and training gained under supervision by attendance at general and special clinics, operating sessions and appropriate educational events.





> Trainees are required to keep a logbook from the start of their higher training.


Then I also came across this document in from the Dubai Health Authority on Specialists Licensing Requirements.

Let us know what you found out too. Also if you don't mind telling us what are your credentials and what was the UAE package offered for your contract? My husband is also a doctor looking at working the UAE.


----------



## Radiologist (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you so much I have send all the required documents to the HR officer and now i am waiting for his response  He told me that data flow will take time not less than 2 month before i get approval for HAAD exam.:clock:


----------

